# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Topcon LM-6e lensometer parts

## Henderson

I just recently purchased a used Topcon LM-6e lensometer and the little "rubber feet" (they probably have a name) on the lens holder are missing.  Any ideas how I would go about finding replacements?  Also, I need lens protector pads (item code 4203656000) for the same lensometer.  Thank you in advance.

----------

